
Why Elon Musk keeps raising the price of Tesla’s Full Self-Driving option - tech-historian
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/20/21264345/elon-musk-tesla-full-self-driving-autopilot-price-increase
======
DeltaTree
I used to think that Tesla was about eventually making cars that would be
affordable to the most people. Now he plans to increase the price even after
buying a car? No thanks. And I would never trust people to behave in a
robotaxi if that ever becomes a thing.

